# Shortest distance between 2 capitals ?



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Is the distance Vienna-Bratislava 56km/35 miles the shortest distance between two capitals ?

any other capitals in the world located that close to eachother ?

is Helsinki-Tallin in second place ? 83km/52 miles

would like to see a top 10 list of this


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Can the Vatican be considered its own capital? If so you could have Rome-Vatican City 0km.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Buenos Aires / Montevideo?

Brazzaville / Kinshasa?


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

No its Kinshasa-Brazzaville, two capitals just seprated by a river ( Congoriver)


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerusalem - Amman 65 km.


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a quiz to list the fifty closest pairs: http://www.sporcle.com/games/darinh/50-closest-pairs-of-world-capitals

The top ten, with distances in kilometers: 

1	Rome - Vatican City.....4.70
2	Brazzaville - Kinshasa...10.52
3	Bratislava - Vienna.....54.88
4	Amman - Jerusalem.....70.74
5	Pristina - Skopje.....75.45
6	Helsinki - Tallinn.....82.09
7	Beirut - Damascus.....84.90
8	Basseterre - St. John's.....95.59
9	Castries - Kingstown....98.30
10	Ljubljana - Zagreb.....116.69


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

daneo said:


> No its Kinshasa-Brazzaville, two capitals just seprated by a river ( Congoriver)




How Right You Are!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Hebrewtext said:


> Jerusalem - Amman 65 km.


Pretty soon. The capitals of two states will be in Jerusalem and East Jerusalem separated by a diving line!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

daneo said:


> No its Kinshasa-Brazzaville, two capitals just seprated by a river ( Congoriver)


Interesting, two cities both with populuation of more than 1 million separated by a 1km wide river and no bridge connecting ?

No money or interest for infrastructure


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Dralcoffin said:


> 1	Rome - Vatican City.....4.70


:?

Vatican city is within the city of Rome. The distance is 0 km

Obviously the Vatican is Rome, but after Italy's unification which made the Pope lose his territories (Rome and huge parts of central Italy) the new Italian State created in accordance with the Catholic Church this 'artifical' micro State to allow the Pope to be independent by Italian institutions.

So they actually created an extraterritorial area at S.Peter's Basilica and its borough, which name is Vatican.
That borough is and has always been Rome


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

RobertWalpole said:


> Pretty soon. The capitals of two states will be in Jerusalem and East Jerusalem separated by a diving line!



today you can talk about Jerusalem - Ramallah , 10 km distance.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Dralcoffin said:


> Here's a quiz to list the fifty closest pairs: http://www.sporcle.com/games/darinh/50-closest-pairs-of-world-capitals
> 
> The top ten, with distances in kilometers:
> 
> ...


Is there any commercial flight between any of these pairs of cities? (of course not including rome-vatican ¬¬)


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Hebrewtext said:


> today you can talk about Jerusalem - Ramallah , 10 km distance.


But tomorrow, Jerusalem and East Jerusalem! (Over 40 years too late!!)


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> :?
> 
> Vatican city is within the city of Rome. The distance is 0 km
> 
> ...


The 4.70 km is simply the center of the Vatican to somewhere in the center of Rome. Looking on a map, 4.70 km would be to somewhere around San Giovanni or the like, so a bit farther than the "center" of Rome. In my posted list, the prcise numbers aren't important, but rather the ranking and general distance, i.e. Brazzaville-Kinshasa being closer than any other physically separate pair of capitals.


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

NordikNerd said:


> Interesting, two cities both with populuation of more than 1 million separated by a 1km wide river and no bridge connecting ?
> 
> No money or interest for infrastructure



even more interesting: Kinshasa even has more then 10 million inhabitants and Brazzaville also has more people than 1 million.
It seems there's barely any economic activities between those two cities, unfortunately.


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

Occit said:


> Is there any commercial flight between any of these pairs of cities? (of course not including rome-vatican ¬¬)


Quickly looking around, there's flights between Helsinki and Tallinn and Beirut and Damascus, and cargo flights between Ljubljana and Zagreb.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

Dralcoffin said:


> The 4.70 km is simply the center of the Vatican to somewhere in the center of Rome. Looking on a map, 4.70 km would be to somewhere around San Giovanni or the like, so a bit farther than the "center" of Rome.


To be precise the Vatican is just a piece of land, the state entity is the Holy See which, by the way, has its very center right inside San Giovanni.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Hebrewtext said:


> Jerusalem - Amman 65 km.


Jerusalem is not an internationally acknowledged capital, hence the almost total lack of recognition but it is true that for the state of Israel it has most of the functions of a capital


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Occit said:


> Is there any commercial flight between any of these pairs of cities? (of course not including rome-vatican ¬¬)


That would be insane 

Of course you are free to order a private jet from Bratislava airport to Schwechat. From Schwechat you then have to take a train which takes about as long as half the time a train needs for the entire way from Bratislava to Vienna


----------

